# Womens Huffy Upgrade



## itsivxx (Dec 13, 2019)

Bought an old Womens Huffy Cruiser and corrected a few issues that huffy has going on and this is what I came up with. Chopped the bike in half, extended it 18 inches, this was my first try stretching a bike. Rides perfect...better than most and perfectly balanced


----------

